# Spiraling arrow?



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i have some cheap arrows that i bought for like $25 for a dozen and they will do this 
but idk why


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Possibly an unsquare end on that one arrow?


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*ugottatwistem!*

Rotate the nock and try it again.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

bowhuntr311 said:


> Possibly an unsquare end on that one arrow?





FORESTGUMP said:


> Rotate the nock and try it again.



:doh:I'll check both of these after work...Thanks


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Does it hit where you aim it? Do you use a different color cock vane?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

If it's one of your Beman's, a bum arrow would be very rare, but possible.

Try swapping out the nock, as even minor defomation can really whack the flight out.

Are you getting good clean flight from a bare shaft?


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

TN ARCHER said:


> Does it hit where you aim it? Do you use a different color cock vane?


how would the different color vain affect the flight?


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> how would the different color vain affect the flight?


It doesn't affect the flight, it affects your vision. It has happened to me...I had 2 orange and 1 white fletching and the white fletching was alot easier to see and it appeared that the arrow had a looping motion when in actuality I was seeing my white cock vane spin.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> :doh:I'll check both of these after work...Thanks


I didn't get a chance to try it out today



TN ARCHER said:


> Does it hit where you aim it? Do you use a different color cock vane?


Yes it hits where I want it to, and the vanes are all the same color.



TMan51 said:


> If it's one of your Beman's, a bum arrow would be very rare, but possible.
> 
> Try swapping out the nock, as even minor defomation can really whack the flight out.
> 
> Are you getting good clean flight from a bare shaft?


Yes, but I have not tried that particular arrow, bare shafted...


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you hit a rock or anthing that might bend the arrow or the insert? Go to the closest pro shop and spin test the arrow to check for straitness. If all else fails then re-fletch that arrow and see what happens. -Chris


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes it hits where I want it to, and the vanes are all the same color.

does it hit where you want it at all distances or just one. if it doesnt hit at all distances toss it. if it does i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

I had the same problem. Ended up being a nock.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I would try indexing the nock a few times and if that doesn't take care of the problem change nocks.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Avalon said:


> It doesn't affect the flight, it affects your vision. It has happened to me...I had 2 orange and 1 white fletching and the white fletching was alot easier to see and it appeared that the arrow had a looping motion when in actuality I was seeing my white cock vane spin.


Exactly. It gives an "illusion" that the arrow is "spiraling" when in fact it is not.


----------



## Andy J (Jun 4, 2009)

I have had this happen recently and I noticed that a very small section of vane had come unglued. I have also noticed that slightly excessive glue at the vanes will cause an arrow to spiral.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Andy J said:


> I have had this happen recently and I noticed that a very small section of vane had come unglued. I have also noticed that slightly excessive glue at the vanes will cause an arrow to spiral.


*Same here*..........
I had an arrow flying erratic last year....it ended up to be one of my blazer vanes came unglued about 1/8 of an inch; A lil super glue and it was back to normal.


----------

